
I am a brand. follow me - KFC_Manager
https://twitter.com/NoNameBrands/status/1138083529433210886
======
badrabbit
Nice brand. Says nothing about content other than they save money on
marketing. Is it cheaper? Better quality? Calorie labeling is obvious?
Ethically sourced? I don't care about branding but verbosity of a certain
level is important to me.

